# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  The New Dianabol!

## theron

For the ones who don't know what Heptanabol is this is your first pic of how it looks like.

----------


## Iron horse

cool  :Smilie: 

how is it compard to the rest? is the price the same?

----------


## D00fy

OMG :Smilie:

----------


## Gear101

cool.. 500 tabs what's the mg??

----------


## theron

they come in light brown tabs. and yes it's 5 mg. per tab.

----------


## mike2112

THERON!!!!!! 

Who's is on your avatar?????????

----------


## jleighty17

i looked up metandrostenolon on dogpile and got 5 results but they are in a different language so if someone can read whatever language they are in check it out

----------


## theron

I would like to beleive that that's me but it's not! :Strong Smiley:   :Wink/Grin:

----------


## theron

Here is another view of The New Dianabol .

----------


## Whiteyebrowe

thanx for the pics

----------


## TxLonghorn

> _Originally posted by jleighty17_ 
> *i looked up metandrostenolon on dogpile and got 5 results but they are in a different language*


Methandrostenolone and methandienone are just the chemical names for d-bol. It would be like reading on the box of anavar the word 'oxandrolone'.

But this 'new' dbol begs the question...do we really fucking need a 'new' dbol? Geez, every company has their own version. Why not have a new masteron or new primo, or something that would actually help us out. How about a new parabolan so I don't have to turn myself into Mr. Pincushion on my tren cycles?

----------


## theron

this is the last pic I have.

----------


## Ajax

There are tons of brands of d-bol already out there. It's gonna have a hard time making a reputation for itself unless it's really good & really cheap. 

On top of BD Anabol (the famous 'Thai D-bol'), we have at least 5 other brands of d-bol manufactured locally here in Thailand. Has anybody ever heard of Melic? Danabol? Di-Anabol? (No it's not the real Dianabol , just a copy of the name.)

Even if it's a good value, it will have a hard time competing with the established brands that people trust.

If you've tried it. let us know how it is. I am sure some will get out there on the market...

----------


## theron

I can't wait to test it out! :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:

----------


## theron

Once I get this Heptanabol I WILL let everyone know what & how I take it!

----------


## Dizzy

How much for a bottle bro?

----------


## mr_sustanon

im using it seen strength in 2 days, love this stufff.

mr_sustanon

----------


## chemwalla

so where does this stuff come from?. Generic UK. does that mean its made in the UK or are they just using the UK name to make it sound better than "made in Bathtub, China"??.

----------


## theron

Anymore users of heptanabol please come forward!

----------


## G Child

> _Originally posted by TxLonghorn_ 
> *
> do we really fucking need a 'new' dbol? . . . every company has their own version. Why not have a new masteron or new primo, or something . . . How about a new parabolan so I don't have to turn myself into Mr. Pincushion on my tren cycles?*


No sh*t! My sentiments exactly.

----------


## Dr. Derek

Yes we do the more there is on the market the lower the price drops, what are they getting for this H. 1000 tabs

----------


## Dr. Derek

anyone know going price

----------


## Dizzy

bump...how much?

----------


## chemwalla

this stuff was hyped pretty quickly but now when we come to price and origin, all the noise dies out..

----------


## mr_sustanon

price in uk is about £20 to £25 per 100 tabs origin is uk also i have done dbol in the past but this is different. strength gains are good and i cant stop eating oh yeah about $35 to $40 per 100 tabs

----------


## chemwalla

made in UK?. interesting. i would've thought an eastern bloc country by the way "metandrostenolon" is spelt. 

if it were english it would be "methandrostenolone ". 

oh well, a rose by any other name..

----------


## theron

I guess this is a better version of Dianabol huh?

----------


## chemwalla

well, if its really made in the UK and costs $35-40 per 100 in the UK, it better be some good dbol !. 

i'd still like to see a picture of the back of the tub to see the "made by" info. 

find it rather odd that the prev pics werent turned slightly so we could see the entire label going round. usually standard for pics.

----------


## theron

The Heptanabol pics I have now are the only ones I have to offer at this time.

----------


## theron

Has anyone use Heptanabol yet?

----------


## theron

I just got mine yesterday. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## theron

Within a weeks time I will let you know about my gains on The New Dianabol .

----------


## metzger66

i want some... :Cry:

----------


## aquaray

I'VE USED HEPTANABOL RECENTLY AND HAVE GAINED AROUND 10 POUNDS OF MUSCLE IN 3 WEEKS.

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by aquaray_ 
> *I'VE USED HEPTANABOL RECENTLY AND HAVE GAINED AROUND 10 POUNDS OF MUSCLE IN 3 WEEKS.*


Knock it off Theron. We know you are lying. Again, I'm asking you to stay in the lounge and stop waisting our time with AAS related questions and comments.

----------


## Shredz

> _Originally posted by aquaray_ 
> *I'VE USED HEPTANABOL RECENTLY AND HAVE GAINED AROUND 10 POUNDS OF MUSCLE IN 3 WEEKS.*



What is the f**king point of lying?????? I don't understand you bro. Don't you have something better to do? Man do you get off on this shit?

----------


## fast

Very nice package indeed  :Clapping Hands: 

Reminds me of multivitamin boxes here in Finland

----------


## dutch windmill

Underground lab.

D.W.

----------


## Andy

Im seeing 20$ per 100 but uh... some other posts mention twice that!! when my prices look lower I get skeeered cuz I never get good deals, anyone give me some input on pricing for this stuff.

----------


## abstrack

theron is aquaray?????

----------

